# It's that time of year: More fleece for sale



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Another local CL ad for fleece. I have no connection with these folk, but the price is very good.

Wool (Corvallis) 









We raise White and Natural Colored Romneys and just sheared our yearlings. They have an average of 6 inch staple length. They are gorgeous fleeces. They are literally sheared and put in a bag. They will need to be cleaned. They are sheep that have done very well in the showring based on their fleeces. We are very proud of our fleeces and would like to sell them.

Please email me for more information. 

We sell them for $20 a fleece or $10 for lam fleeces. If you spend $100 you get the next $10 off. 

Please call Scott Culver at 541-two three one- 3398
Tags: Wool Romney Spinning Felting Sheep Lamb Yarn Crafts Fleece


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, the price is right, especially for a full fleece. If they were nearby, I'd probably get a couple but the attic is already full of fleece.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Romney Lamb fleeces . OMG these will be nice and the price is great!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

my only concern is that whole " these were literally sheared and put in the bag". 

My concern would be the fact there weren't skirted- at all?!!?!?  :shocked: :yuck:

nasty stuff can happen with fly eggs when they are sealed up in a stinky wet poopy fleece

just sayin'

I'd pay plenty more for a well-skirted fleece.

Not trying to step on toes or rain on any parades - I just...

...don't like dealing with fly eggs and their next stage :yuck:

especially NOT in a fleece!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

For $20, I don't mind an unskirted romney fleece at all. I just skirt it myself and if needed, it will be one of the ones I wash right away. Its a great way to get your hands on some nice fleece inexpensively  My concern would be the pic used in this ad. Its origin is a UK website, http://www.romneysheepandwool.co.uk/gallery/ Right click on the pic, then click on "Search Google for this image" to see for yourself. Sooo, the pic used isn't the fleece. Do your own research though. Might still be a great deal if you are willing to get right to it when it arrives. Could be a scam though.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm going to contact them for additional info..just to see 

http://corvallis.craigslist.org/grd/4501880791.html


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

good catch, raccoon breath. :goodjob:

If I DID buy one of these fleeces, it would DEFINITELY be going to be skirted and then washed IMMEDIATELY and not one minute later. 

I heard of a gal getting a urine soaked fleece that was not skirted and when she opened the bag just a few days later :shocked: :yuck: :yuck: :yuck:


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah..I know that can happen. You are wrong one bit and it is great to know what the deal is when buying unskirted. Some buy it and some don't and both are A-okay  My sister would be gagging if she opened a nasty, unskirted fleece. I would open it up and see what was good, possibly breathing through my mouth, possibly not breathing if flies flew out of the fleece bag. lol


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Not wrong..lol


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

If someone would basically lie by posting a picture that wasn't their actual fleece I would not buy from them. Just sayin'


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't know what's up with that pic. This guy is the real deal raising white and natural romney on a farm in Oregon. He's a member of the ARBA and a candidate for director at large, description of him on their website. He is also a member of Oregon sheep breeder's club, and has an online website for his farm.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

:shrug:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm with RB on this. I'd skirt my own fleece, prefer to anyway. I always open a box or bag of fleece as soon as it arrives, spread it out and check it over well before doing anything with it. Romney is not a particularly greasy fleece and unless the sheep had been out in the rain the fleece shouldn't be wet.

Has anyone contacted this seller?


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

He is the former local region director for the Romney ass. I have no idea why he'd be selling fleeces so cheep. He is fairly close to black sheep gathering which is happening soon. It is just odd. 

Also the fleeces maybe wet. (I'm not claiming they are just warning it is possible). I bought a ewe from a bit north of him in April and the breeder was saying that shearing from Portland north to the border had been difficult this year because of the constant slow rain. She was luck that her husband was a professional shearer and so she could lock up a few at a time in the barn and got hers shorn dry but a lot of people had no choice. She's a hand spinner so she is careful to skirt and dry the fleece or process it right away if she needs to. As far as I have heard (never having met him personally) he or his wife are not hand spinners. 

Just my two cents. Would be interesting to know the story.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Just started communicating with them. Asked about the fleeces being wet with other basic questions. They are willing to ship at buyers expense. Seem very, very nice. Let you know what they say.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Turns out that I was talking to the daughter..Scott's daughter I guess.. who admittedly cannot answer general fleecequestions because she only handles ads and sales, which probably explains the pic used. I have a phone number to call to talk with the father more about the fleece. If its not easier and by easier I mean answer my email I sent through their website asking if the fleece was shorn wet, is it dry now for shipping, and staple, then Im not interested. My reply to their craigslist ad asking if the pic was their available fleece for this year was ignored. On to easier pickings.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

RB I thought in the ad it said staple length was something like 6".


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

MW - Figured that was the yearlings. Was interested in lamb and never bought romney lamb fleeces before. If you get some, let me know how it goes. Gone rounds with wet fleeces before (not saying they are..just a worry) so stepping back for now.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I don't need more fleeces just now  Yea, I know, need should have nothing to do with it but......


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

I can help you pop holes in whether you need it. lol I've had this conversation with myself many times, like this weekend. We have a fiber festival here right now. I've popped holes all through whether I need a few things and will be going back tomorrow. lol :bouncy:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

OoooooooooOOOooooOOOooooo!! A fiber festival! What did you get? What did you get? Whatcha gonna get tomorrow????


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yes RB and why haven't you mentioned anything about this festival until now? We want pictures of your new stash.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

RB is festival hoarding. LOL!!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hey Kasota did you reschedule your vacation time with your BF? You should try to come to the Michigan Fiber Festival, it's the middle of August.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, that would be fun to go to!! 

I have not rescheduled my visit.  I am honestly not sure if I will be able to. Mom is just seeming so frail this summer. I don't know if it is a permanent thing or not. She was put on a potassium supplement and that is helping, but even so...she seems somehow more frail and more forgetful.  

I can only play things as they are day by day.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Soooo, I got the truck parked, had my blue canvas bag ready just in case I saw some things I wanted and then...I fell and broke my grits! WHY DIDN'T I WRAP MYSELF IN BUBBLE WRAP BEFORE I LEFT THE HOUSE??! I got myself back up and tried to follow the smell of raw wool and alpacas humming. The alpacas must have seen me fall and were humming for help. lol I ended up buying some fry bread and a braid of pretty gray/pink/purple bfl and then drug my broken self back to the truck and almost called my husband to come get me. "HELP! I'll be laying in the bed of the truck!!" So, I'm home now with my fry bread that's now cold and my bfl. Will be going to the Taos festival in October and might go the Sheep Is Life next week on the Navajo rez if my butt feels better by then. :Bawling:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, no RB!!! 

Did you really crack your tail bone? If you think you did please get yourself checked out. Not to be indelicate, but that happened to a friend of mine and it healed at an angle that made certain functions more than difficult. She could not poop without horrid pain and had to go back in and have it re-broken. 

I hope you are okay!!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

No, not really. Hurts pretty bad but I have enough padding back there to keep things safe and sound. See the doc Tues for my cold that wont go away. Will ask him to look at my butt. lol I'm okay. Its a bruised ego more than anything else and some pouting. Thanks for caring


----------

